# Building up over garage



## kildon (3 May 2012)

We are thinking of builing over the garage and utility room, giving us another two bedrooms and more attic space.

Any advice and estimates of cost of build


----------



## Leo (4 May 2012)

Almost impossible to guess at that without a lot more detail. Were the garage/utility foundations and walls designed so that they could support the extra weight of this development?


----------



## hastalavista (26 May 2012)

kildon said:


> We are thinking of builing over the garage and utility room, giving us another two bedrooms and more attic space.
> 
> Any advice and estimates of cost of build



Planning
Compliance cert for Planning and Building regs
est 1,700 euro/sq m
[broken link removed]

ps if adjoining a neighbor
seehttp://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2009/en/act/pub/0027/sec0043.html#sec43


----------



## lowCO2design (28 May 2012)

foundation of garage are always an unknown in these projects.
and insulation & air-tightness detailing must be addressed properly - not 'the ah sure it'll be grand' approach or those bedrooms will never be warm

OP start by selecting an architect / architectural technician to prepare your requirements and liaise with the council. an eng will then be engaged to consider structural issues and and a set of detailed drawings prepared for pricing by several builders.


----------



## Shawady (28 May 2012)

We built above garage a couple of years ago and got an engineer to have a detailed look at whether what we proposed to build could be supported by what was presently there.
I would advice OP to do the same.


----------

